# HI I am new in here



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

Hi All:
Can any of u tell me ......
How's 240sx run on snow? 
Thanks guys....


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey, where you from ?
I'm from Toronto, Canada. Thats a good question, although i think some of them are rear wheel drive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

yo~~
I from toronto too.........
I am looking 4 240sx (s14) ^^


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

My 240 is fine in the snow with snow tires exept that my clutch grips and the wheels spin but a stock clutch shouldnt do that bad. Plus the canandian 240s all came with lsd which should help out greatly.

All 240s are RWD


----------



## sethulrich (Feb 18, 2003)

I love my car in the snow......it's a lot of fun, being RWD...hehe. With good tires on it, you can have all the traction you want, or break it loose as much as you want. And with good tires, its not too difficult to control it, even when it's sideways.  (if you have some experience w/ RWD anyway). I've never had it in really deep snow though.....only about 4 inches or so. Being that it sits pretty low, I doubt it would do good in really deep snow. Hope that helps.


----------

